# JCB MIDI CX what's with year 2008



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Looking at this Tractor. Everytime I see a used one ( not often enough) They are all manufactured in 2008. Was there a weak point, on the 2008 tractor that was fixed later on?


Very suspicious... From overseas to America... If there is one for Sale, it's a 2008.

Untitled Page

Current Inventory/Pre-Owned Inventory from JCB, Inc.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, Tony,
Try this, JCB MIDI CX, Used JCB MIDI CX, JCB MIDI CX For Sale At MachineryTrader.com - Page 1

there is some 08 stuff but in my opinion companies get rid of 3 year old stuff because that is when things start to fall off and warranty is over,
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second that. Usually after X amount of hours too, which equates to around 3 years, a company will dump a machine preferring a machine payment over getting into down time with higher hour units. JCB makes a great machine.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

That makes sense. 
I will be using this as a home tractor.. so I'm hoping to buy 'overkill' and never have to buy again. I figure the hours I put on in my lifetime is probably equivalent to what a Company would put on a machine working 40 hours a week for a full year. 
One purchase and then just maintain the Fluids and rubber parts. I hope


----------

